# painting / coating equipment multicam etc...



## pardus (Jul 21, 2011)

I had but then lost a website that will paint / duracoat /  cerakote anything you send them.

Guns, knifes, helmets etc...

Single colors, Multicam etc...

Does anyone know of such a place?


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 21, 2011)

www.paint.coating.duracot.cerakote.for.pardus.com


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 21, 2011)

pardus said:


> I had but then lost a website that will paint / duracoat / cerakote anything you send them.
> 
> Guns, knifes, helmets etc...
> 
> ...


Pardus.. I have a lot of experience with both DuraCoat and KG GunKote.. what were you looking to have done?


----------



## pardus (Jul 21, 2011)

Gary Melton said:


> Pardus.. I have a lot of experience with both DuraCoat and KG GunKote.. what were you looking to have done?



A helmet for a start which I guess duracoat would be fine.
I want to get my AR done as well sometime, my limited understanding is that cerakote is the way to go for that though.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 21, 2011)

pardus said:


> I want to get my AR done as well sometime, my limited understanding is that cerakote is the way to go for that though.



KG GunKote is pretty well the same as cerakote, just thiner. Personally I would go with cerakote for the AR, and I would just spray paint the brain bucket.


----------



## pardus (Jul 21, 2011)

JAB said:


> KG GunKote is pretty well the same as cerakote, just thiner. Personally I would go with cerakote for the AR, and I would just spray paint the brain bucket.



OK thanks.
The helmet is going to be worn with a mutlicam uniform which is why I was leaning towards getting it multicam.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 21, 2011)

pardus said:


> OK thanks.
> The helmet is going to be worn with a mutlicam uniform which is why I was leaning towards getting it multicam.


If you can, get the material and have somebody make a helmet cover ...  if you will be in a hot or cold environment, it does make a difference in heat/cold transfer...


----------



## Headshot (Jul 21, 2011)

x SF med said:


> If you can, get the material and have somebody make a helmet cover ... if you will be in a hot or cold environment, it does make a difference in heat/cold transfer...


Agreed, also is a bit handier in those situations that require a little extra cammo to break up the outline. ;)


----------



## pardus (Jul 21, 2011)

Helmet cover is no problem, they are available all over the place and I'll get one issued.
Helmet covers are the best camo but my helmet is going to have crap stuck all over it so not sure if i'll be able to use one.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 21, 2011)

Hit the helmet with some krylon and be done with it Brother.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 21, 2011)

pardus said:


> Helmet cover is no problem, they are available all over the place and I'll get one issued.
> Helmet covers are the best camo but my helmet is going to have crap stuck all over it so not sure if i'll be able to use one.


Have cutouts with the edges reinforced for where your gear will be. Put it on and mark the spots and then take it to any sewing shop for retro.  Or send it to LL;)


----------



## x SF med (Jul 21, 2011)

pardus said:


> Helmet cover is no problem, they are available all over the place and I'll get one issued.
> Helmet covers are the best camo but my helmet is going to have crap stuck all over it so not sure if i'll be able to use one.



cut slices for the equipment mounts, and have those serged/oversewn  once you get eveything placed, stitch up tight to the mount(s) edges, leaving the attachment areas open.   If it's a CIF issue item, buy one and modify it so you don't get charged for it on turn-in.

I used to have multiple helmet covers, 1 was brand new and unmodified the rest were changed out for different missions (if we were required to wear helmets after jumping)


----------



## pardus (Jul 21, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> Hit the helmet with some krylon and be done with it Brother.





Headshot said:


> Have cutouts with the edges reinforced for where your gear will be. Put it on and mark the spots and then take it to any sewing shop for retro. Or send it to LL;)





x SF med said:


> cut slices for the equipment mounts, and have those serged/oversewn once you get eveything placed, stitch up tight to the mount(s) edges, leaving the attachment areas open. If it's a CIF issue item, buy one and modify it so you don't get charged for it on turn-in.
> 
> I used to have multiple helmet covers, 1 was brand new and unmodified the rest were changed out for different missions (if we were required to wear helmets after jumping)



Excellent. Thanks guys.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 21, 2011)

Headshot said:


> Have cutouts with the edges reinforced for where your gear will be. Put it on and mark the spots and then take it to any sewing shop for retro. Or send it to LL;)



dammit, quit typing faster than me with the same advice.


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 21, 2011)

I was just reading up on Cerakote as this is the first Ihave heard of it.. Pretty impressive. I have done several guns and knives for my buddies at work using GunKote which I think is better and seems to hold up better than DuraCoat but from what I am seeing on thier site Cerakote does seem to perform much better than both. I have to look into this some more.. may have to order some and try it out. I am with JAB on the helmet.... I would just spray paint that thing. The AR, I can say I have done many an AR and GunKote does extremely well... never had issues and since you bake it there is not cure time. I have seen DuraCoat get all jacked up because it was heated all to hell on the barrel of an AR from shooting and it wasnt fully cured.. it turned all kinds of different colors then cracked and chipped all to hell. I was talking to Troll and we were talking of yo heading out this way.. I will actually be moving out your way and be in the VA area end of next month. Maybe you can come out and we can drink some beer, paint guns, and design Smatchets and bayonets lol!


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey Pardus... you should paint your helmet.. maybe use some Krylon. LMAO.. or use cutouts, reinforce, take to sew shop..
 am I being helpful?


----------



## Headshot (Jul 21, 2011)

x SF med said:


> dammit, quit typing faster than me with the same advice.


I can't help it you have old crusty nic stained stubby digits on your crusty old trollish dick beaters.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 21, 2011)

Gary Melton said:


> I was just reading up on Cerakote as this is the first Ihave heard of it.. Pretty impressive. I have done several guns and knives for my buddies at work using GunKote which I think is better and seems to hold up better than DuraCoat but from what I am seeing on thier site Cerakote does seem to perform much better than both. I have to look into this some more.. may have to order some and try it out. I am with JAB on the helmet.... I would just spray paint that thing. The AR, I can say I have done many an AR and GunKote does extremely well... never had issues and since you bake it there is not cure time. I have seen DuraCoat get all jacked up because it was heated all to hell on the barrel of an AR from shooting and it wasnt fully cured.. it turned all kinds of different colors then cracked and chipped all to hell. I was talking to Troll and we were talking of yo heading out this way.. I will actually be moving out your way and be in the VA area end of next month. Maybe you can come out and we can drink some beer, paint guns, and design Smatchets and bayonets lol!



You are still leaving your grinders, drill presses, millers, bead blasters and kydex forming gear for me here, right?  Is beer allowable next weekend or is there still adult supervision from out-of state?

Pardus...  the team/platoon should all be pretty uniform in how the helmets are modified...  it makes it easier to spot your guys on the ground when the SHTF.


----------



## pardus (Jul 21, 2011)

Gary Melton said:


> I will actually be moving out your way and be in the VA area end of next month. Maybe you can come out and we can drink some beer, paint guns, and design Smatchets and bayonets lol!



That could be arraigned!



Gary Melton said:


> Hey Pardus... you should paint your helmet.. maybe use some Krylon. LMAO.. or use cutouts, reinforce, take to sew shop..
> am I being helpful?



No you bastige! lol


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 22, 2011)

x SF med said:


> You are still leaving your grinders, drill presses, millers, bead blasters and kydex forming gear for me here, right? Is beer allowable next weekend or is there still adult supervision from out-of state?
> 
> Pardus... the team/platoon should all be pretty uniform in how the helmets are modified... it makes it easier to spot your guys on the ground when the SHTF.


Umm... lets go down the list.. F NO, F NO, F NO, F NO, F NO and finally F NO and yes Beer is mandatory next weekend.. the rug rats went back to Texas..


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 22, 2011)

Gary Melton said:


> ... I will actually be moving out your way and be in the VA area end of next month...



I may have to drop in sometime after your move, and I get out of this hell, to talk about a knife or two...

Crip


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 22, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> I may have to drop in sometime after your move, and I get out of this hell, to talk about a knife or two...
> 
> Crip


 You in the VA/DC area?
Either way Hell Yeah bro! You are welcome anytime!


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 22, 2011)

I am in the greater Mesopotamia area at the moment and my house is in upstate SC. But I have been known to make a road trip or two when given good reason...meeting a Brother, drinking good beer and talking about the finer things in life, like quality steel are all good reasons.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2011)

Is the helmet an issued item?  If so, just keep in mind that whatever you do to it, you're going to have to undo before you turn in.  Same thing with the weapon, some units are extremely sensitive about what you do to their weapons, your unit may have a specific prohibition against modding weapons, to include the paint job.

Also, have you run any of this past your first-line supervisor?  You're in a conventional unit now, right?  How are they going to react to one of their Joes looking completely different than everyone else, is it going to be a problem?  Just something to think about.

If you do decide to do anything to your helmet, I'd probably just it it with the rattle can (spray paint) or put a multicam helmet cover over it. Helmet cover is probably best bet, anything you need to mount to the helmet, you can probably just screw straight through the fabric into the appropriate holes on the other side.  Saves you some $$, doesn't make additional work for you at turn-in time, and probably prevents some NCO's blood pressure from rising when he sees you all kitted out.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Or you could use a small peice of camo net, that spray'ed up to match the equipment. FYI: If you are deploying with a Infantry company, it will be dress right dress on all kit and weapons. Normally the only dudes who are spraying their weapons and brain buckets are the recon/scout plt, the rest will wear a cover, and in some units you will either have some burlap or camo net zip tied to the top.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jul 22, 2011)

Have any of ye ever considered Aquaprinting/Waterprinting/Hydroprinting?

Quite cool stuff.

http://youtu.be/YB9YtesgL2Y

http://youtu.be/JDf5CNHXO0s I hope ye have good Japanese! 

You can have helmets, pistol, rifles etc. done.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 22, 2011)

pardus said:


> That could be arraigned!



Alcohol + Pardus = high probability someone will be arraigned :eek:


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 22, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> <<ATTACHMENTS>>



.....GHEY.....

That is all...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 22, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Have any of ye ever considered Aquaprinting/Waterprinting/Hydroprinting?



No.


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 23, 2011)

Well.. it's pretty... but is it durable? If it's the same stuff I think it is, we are talking the wear resistance of paint or less. This stuff and correct me if I am wrong is a special ink that is printed onto a water soluable backing, then you lay in water and the backing dissolves and you have a thin film that will transfer onto just about anything that you dip into it. But this stuff is fairly fragile (from what little I know of it) ... Which you know.. for a hunting rifle or the above pictured 1911 that apparently will be featured in an upcoming gangstah rap video... fine but for operating in field and combat conditions.. I dont think this stuff will hold up.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 23, 2011)

Question from civilian corner:  Could he just use Krylon?


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just an option I put out there. It is very durable and long lasting. Aquaprinting gives you a better and wider choice of patterns than regular hand painting or spray painting.

They are just samples. There are a huge and wide range of patterns availabel. You would not expect someone to go into combat with that skulls pistol. It is obviously a personal choice as to what camouflage or pattern you choose to have done. Each to their own.

It can be used on almost anything really that the stuff will take to - most plastics and metals.

I used a company in Dublin called Aquaprint (not plugging it nor do I work for them). I googled and found a smiliar company in the U.S.

http://www.aquaprintgrafix.com/
http://www.aquaprintgrafix.com/taxidermy.php

As they often say..do not knock it until you have tried it!


----------



## Casimir (Jul 23, 2011)

Gary Melton said:


> I was just reading up on Cerakote as this is the first Ihave heard of it.. Pretty impressive. I have done several guns and knives for my buddies at work using GunKote which I think is better and seems to hold up better than DuraCoat but from what I am seeing on thier site Cerakote does seem to perform much better than both. I have to look into this some more.. may have to order some and try it out. I am with JAB on the helmet.... I would just spray paint that thing. The AR, I can say I have done many an AR and GunKote does extremely well... never had issues and since you bake it there is not cure time. I have seen DuraCoat get all jacked up because it was heated all to hell on the barrel of an AR from shooting and it wasnt fully cured.. it turned all kinds of different colors then cracked and chipped all to hell. I was talking to Troll and we were talking of yo heading out this way.. I will actually be moving out your way and be in the VA area end of next month. Maybe you can come out and we can drink some beer, paint guns, and design Smatchets and bayonets lol!



Man...I am so jealous right now...I havent had a beer in over a year, and I wanna cerakote my AR too! lol


----------



## Casimir (Jul 23, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Have any of ye ever considered Aquaprinting/Waterprinting/Hydroprinting?
> 
> Quite cool stuff.
> 
> ...



MAN! that first 1911 and the last (1911?) look clean...I especially like the skulls, I would do that to my weapon 

P.S. I am not a gangster, I am white...sort of...ok, fine, I'm Italian by descent lol...and I don't listen to rap.:-"


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 23, 2011)

I





ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Just an option I put out there. It is very durable and long lasting. Aquaprinting gives you a better and wider choice of patterns than regular hand painting or spray painting.
> 
> They are just samples. There are a huge and wide range of patterns availabel. You would not expect someone to go into combat with that skulls pistol. It is obviously a personal choice as to what camouflage or pattern you choose to have done. Each to their own.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 23, 2011)

Gary Melton said:


> I


Don't know what just happened! I hate the iPhone, gets me everytime.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jul 24, 2011)

C


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 24, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Just an option I put out there. It is very durable and long lasting. Aquaprinting gives you a better and wider choice of patterns than regular hand painting or spray painting.
> 
> They are just samples. There are a huge and wide range of patterns availabel. You would not expect someone to go into combat with that skulls pistol. It is obviously a personal choice as to what camouflage or pattern you choose to have done. Each to their own.
> 
> ...



Lets try this again... I wasnt aware that Aquaprint could hold up to the heat and friction like the high performance coatings. I'll have to do some more looking into it as this is something that could have many applications in my business. As for the rap comment thats just me talking shit. I am still convinced I am the funniest person I have ever met, even though I at times am the only one that laughs at my jokes;) And THEY may say dont knock it till you try it.. I prefer the close minded, cynical approach... makes me feel better


----------



## Gary Melton (Jul 24, 2011)

Casimir said:


> MAN! that first 1911 and the last (1911?) look clean...I especially like the skulls, I would do that to my weapon
> 
> P.S. I am not a gangster, I am white...sort of...ok, fine, I'm Italian by descent lol...and I don't listen to rap.:-"


Now to address your statement... Casimir, coming from the same bloodlines as Ferrari, Da Vinci, Armani, puts upon you a certain DUTY to cultivate, or at minimum pretend to have, good taste. The above statement does not demonstrate so much as even the smallest effort to do either. Now step away from the Ghost Face Killa cd and do push ups. ;) ....


----------



## Casimir (Jul 25, 2011)

Gary Melton said:


> Now to address your statement... Casimir, coming from the same bloodlines as Ferrari, Da Vinci, Armani, puts upon you a certain DUTY to cultivate, or at minimum pretend to have, good taste. The above statement does not demonstrate so much as even the smallest effort to do either. Now step away from the Ghost Face Killa cd and do push ups. ;) ....



HAHA, I know, I know...

-This message posted after knocking out 50


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 25, 2011)

If anyone ever needs DuraCoating done, I have done many firearms, and accessories.  Just let me know.


----------

